# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kalendari i (Vaktia) Ramazanit, per te gjitha vendet e botes

## fisniku-student

Ka shum shqiptar musliman qe gjenden jasht atdheut te tyre dhe qe deshirojn te agjerojn, mirpo nuk kan kalendar per ramazan, keshtu qe ne kete teme mund ta shkarkoni kalendarin per vendin ku jetoni.

Kalendarin e Ramazanit per vitin 2010 mund ta shkarkoni ketu: http://www.chillnite.com/download-fr...s-of-the-world

Per keto vende ka kalendar qe mund ti shkarkoni : 

* * Afghanistan
    * Albania
    * Algeria
    * American Samoa
    * Andorra
    * Angola
    * Anguilla
    * Antigua and Barbuda
    * Argentina
    * Armenia
    * Aruba
    * Australia
    * Austria
    * Azerbaijan
    * Bahamas
    * Bahrain
    * Bangladesh
    * Barbados
    * Belarus
    * Belgium
    * Belize
    * Benin
    * Bermuda
    * Bhutan
    * Bolivia
    * Bosnia and Herzegovina
    * Botswana
    * Brazil
    * British Virgin Islands
    * Brunei
    * Bulgaria
    * Burkina Faso
    * Burundi
    * Cambodia
    * Cameroon
    * Canada
    * Cape Verde
    * Cayman Islands
    * Central African Republic
    * Chad
    * Chile
    * China
    * Christmas Island
    * Colombia
    * Comoros
    * Cook Islands
    * Costa Rica
    * Croatia
    * Cuba
    * Cyprus
    * Czech Republic
    * Democratic Republic of the Congo
    * Denmark
    * Djibouti
    * Dominica
    * Dominican Republic
    * East Timor
    * Ecuador
    * Egypt
    * El Salvador
    * Equatorial Guinea
    * Eritrea
    * Estonia
    * Ethiopia
    * Falkland Islands
    * Faroe Islands
    * Fiji
    * Finland
    * France
    * French Guiana
    * French Polynesia
    * Gabon
    * Gambia
    * Georgia
    * Germany
    * Ghana
    * Gibraltar
    * Greece
    * Greenland
    * Grenada
    * Guadeloupe
    * Guam
    * Guatemala
    * Guernsey
    * Guinea-Bissau
    * Guinea
    * Guyana
    * Haiti
    * Honduras
    * Hong Kong
    * Hungary
    * Iceland
    * India
    * Indonesia
    * Iran
    * Iraq
    * Ireland
    * Isle of Man
    * Israel
    * Italy
    * Ivory Coast
    * Jamaica
    * Japan
    * Jersey
    * Jordan
    * Kazakhstan
    * Kenya
    * Kiribati
    * Kosovo
    * Kuwait
    * Kyrgyzstan
    * Laos
    * Latvia
    * Lebanon
    * Lesotho
    * Liberia
    * Libya
    * Liechtenstein
    * Lithuania
    * Luxembourg
    * Macao
    * Macedonia
    * Madagascar
    * Malawi
    * Malaysia
    * Maldives
    * Mali
    * Malta
    * Marshall Islands
    * Martinique
    * Mauritania
    * Mauritius
    * Mayotte
    * Mexico
    * Micronesia
    * Moldova
    * Monaco
    * Mongolia
    * Montenegro
    * Montserrat
    * Morocco
    * Mozambique
    * Myanmar
    * Namibia
    * Nepal
    * Netherlands Antilles
    * Netherlands
    * New Caledonia
    * New Zealand
    * Nicaragua
    * Niger
    * Nigeria
    * Niue
    * Norfolk Island
    * North Korea
    * Norway
    * Oman
    * Pakistan
    * Palau
    * Palestinian Territory
    * Panama
    * Papua New Guinea
    * Paraguay
    * Peru
    * Philippines
    * Pitcairn
    * Poland
    * Portugal
    * Puerto Rico
    * Qatar
    * Republic of the Congo
    * Reunion
    * Romania
    * Russia
    * Rwanda
    * Saint Barthelemy
    * Saint Helena
    * Saint Kitts and Nevis
    * Saint Lucia
    * Saint Martin
    * Saint Pierre and Miquelon
    * Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
    * Samoa
    * San Marino
    * Sao Tome and Principe
    * Saudi Arabia
    * Senegal
    * Serbia
    * Seychelles
    * Sierra Leone
    * Singapore
    * Slovakia
    * Slovenia
    * Solomon Islands
    * Somalia
    * South Africa
    * South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands
    * South Korea
    * Spain
    * Sri Lanka
    * Sudan
    * Suriname
    * Svalbard and Jan Mayen
    * Swaziland
    * Sweden
    * Switzerland
    * Syria
    * Taiwan
    * Tajikistan
    * Tanzania
    * Thailand
    * Togo
    * Tonga
    * Trinidad and Tobago
    * Tunisia
    * Turkey
    * Turkmenistan
    * Turks and Caicos Islands
    * Tuvalu
    * Uganda
    * Ukraine
    * United Arab Emirates
    * United Kingdom
    * United States
    * Uruguay
    * U.S. Virgin Islands
    * Uzbekistan
    * Vanuatu
    * Vatican
    * Venezuela
    * Vietnam
    * Wallis and Futuna
    * Western Sahara
    * Yemen
    * Zambia
    * Zimbabwe
*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Vaktia e Ramazanit 2010 per Kosovë*

>>

----------


## AnaH_M

flm fisnik,ju ne kosov keni nje or fora,ne ne gjermani deri ne ora 21.....zoti ua lehtesoft gjithve

----------


## ardi ht

*Vaktija e Ramazanit Per territorin e Kosovës:*

*Download :*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/54xzj1

----------


## Mr Zeid

www.islamicfinder.com

----------


## anti hipokrisi

> www.islamicfinder.com


Eselamu Alejkum motra e vellezer musliman e ndjeva per obligim me ju bere me dije se ai linku qe ka sjell fisniku ndryshon me kete te islamicfinder dhe me kane thene qe Islamic finder eshte me i sakte www.islamicfinder.com 
Allahu ju shperblefte e ju pranofte agjerimin te gjith muslimaneve qe agjerojn

----------

